
Parents will leave if Hillary is elected. What country should they move to? - alykhalid
https://www.quora.com/Its-2016-Dad-says-that-he-and-Ma-will-leave-the-country-if-Hillary-is-elected-They-are-big-Republicans-What-conservative-country-should-they-move-to/answer/Tim-Romero?srid=lUd4&amp;share=1
======
ceilingscorpion
Ha! Moved to the States from Pakistan at a young age because parents were too
liberal for Pakistan (still fairly conservative here) and I couldn't agree
more.

